# Logan Metal Cutting Lathe Machine with Stand



## ncwbob (Dec 9, 2013)

Found this a few days ago on CL - Link to ad

I already have a similar sized craftsman lathe and don't have room for another machine in the garage as I just bought a mill that needs some work.

Figured i would post it here in case anyone on this forum may be from Wa and would wish to pick this up.

it seems like a pretty reasonable deal to me but I have not seen it in person.

I hope posting this here is OK, guess I'll find out soon if it is not. I have no affiliation with the seller at all. 

Ad photos and text below:
-------------------------------




Logan Metal Cutting Lathe Machine and Stand

What you see is what you get, so review the photos carefully! We  couldn't ID this item other than its a Logan, and may be a 12 x 24 or  30, based on similar units found on the web. As you can see in the  photo, the data plate is worn off. The lathe is believed to function  when removed from service, but likely needs some adjustment, service or  rebuild. Being sold "as is".

Lathe may be seen at our company in Auburn, WA. Please email us for  directions and to arrange to view. We also have a few other industrial  surplus items for sale here on Craigslist (Search for keyword "asteroid"  to find our other listings here )

Asking $400. or best offer



 Location: Auburn WA 

Posted: 5 days ago
------------------------------


----------



## John1957 (Dec 9, 2013)

ncwbob said:


> Found this a few days ago on CL - Link to ad
> 
> I already have a similar sized craftsman lathe and don't have room for another machine in the garage as I just bought a mill that needs some work.
> 
> ...


 looks like sweet feel to far for me


----------



## ncwbob (Dec 10, 2013)

It is a 150 mile drive for me one way. If it was in the same town I live in, I would probably end up going to look at it and buying it, then selling my other lathe.

...


----------



## Chuck K (Dec 10, 2013)

Just an observation...but I'm thinking it would work a whole lot better if the QC box wasn't missing.

Chuck


----------

